# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si me shti foto te google...?!

## gagi_02

Nese dikush din me ma spjegu si me shti foto ne google amo me ma spjegu kjart ose me foto me ma paraqit ...flm per mirkuptim :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dj-Fabio

nuk mundesh se google eshte nje motor kerkimi psh. ti vendose ketu nje foto tende  dhe veri nje emer te qart qe ta kesh vetem ti kete emer qe ta gjesh ne google. atehere vendos nje foto dhe pas 2 ose 1 dite do ta gjej ne google . shkruaj njeher ne google FaBieni dhe ka per te dal dhe ai jam une kam dal dhe me nipcen.

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

> Nese dikush din me ma spjegu si me shti foto ne google amo me ma spjegu kjart ose me foto me ma paraqit ...flm per mirkuptim





rregjistrohu ne google.com  dhe i fut fotot si te duash ti, po nuk i shti dot fotot se sjan sacme  :shkelje syri:  lool

----------


## argjenddre

menyra e leht hape nje web me piczo  fotot lej emrin qysh don me dal ne google edhe mbas do dite dalin   :ngerdheshje:   por webi i piczo duhet me pas nje emer qe don me i qit fotot ne google

----------


## gigabyte

Nuk futen fotot ne google.Psh nese ke nje website tendin,dhe ke nje foto ne te,ateher ne google shkruan emrin e asaj foto dhe te shfaqet

----------

